# update to Zarita



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi! Its been weeks since I updated Zarita's heart health. I brought her to the vet for a routine check. Heart rate over 200! Too high to count. Murmur the same (can't get much worse). Vet added 2 new meds. Enalapril and Lasix.The heart rate has gone down a little (she lent me a stestoscope (spelled) and I have been watching her heart rate and respirations. Respirations are 40-44 a minute. I get a lower heart rate, cause I can't count that fast. I can count up to 35 for 15 seconds. How long this little dog can go with that fast a heart rate, neither the vet nor I can tell. She is NOT having any trouble breathing, thank goodness, and no lung congestion. 

Just your good thoughts please.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Good thoughts, Susan, to you and Zarita.


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Praying for you and Zarita. Hope the meds help poor baby.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hugs & Prayers


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Sending good thoughts, love, hugs and prayers. xx


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I have no experience with heart problems in dogs, but like the others will be thinking of you and Zarita.


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

I was hoping you would say its only fast when shes at the vet thinking maybe shes stressed. Do you try and take it when she is sleeping and resting? I wouldn't even know how to measure that every day I truly wish you luck on this. Don't stress maybe the meds will help. Thank god no other issues for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

good thoughts for Susan and Zarita


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I take her respirations when she is sleeping. Her heart rate is so fast I can't count it. I can only count to 35 in 15 seconds. So her heart rate is 140/min. The doctor got over 200. I just can't count that fast! Also she is not stressed here at home. I was hoping that the enalparil would have slowed it down? Anyrate she is not worse, and still is enjoying the sun and this morning she ate her food with gusto!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Prayers, hugs and good thoughts!


----------

